# sysinstall without ncurses dies on pressing up/down arrow keys



## zennybsd (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi:

I tried to launch sysinstall for post-installation configuration with the nanobsd in a usb stick, but it reports that there is no TERM variable set. And when I press enter, I get to the text mode of sysinstall (not ncurses) and whenever I click on up/down arrow keys to select the items, the sysinstall process dies. Which file I need to change to what to make the ncurses-based sysinstall?

Thanks in advance!

PS: I tried with setting TERM=vt100 and cons25 without success to get the ncurses-based sysinstall


----------



## zennybsd (Mar 18, 2011)

*[SOLVED] sysinstall without ncurses dies on pressing up/down arrow keys*

I just specified the TERM variable to cons50 and exported it. In command:


```
#TERM=cons50
#export=TERM
```

and it works now.


----------

